# Roamio Basic Stuttering



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

I've started having a strange problem w/ my 3 month-old Roamio Basic. Often when watching a recorded program the audio (mostly) and sometimes the video will stutter. 

I thought perhaps it was an issue w/ the cable feed but last night I switched over to watching the live version of the program I was recording and did not experience the stuttering. I'm assuming that when watching Live I am seeing a passthru of the incoming signal and not actually playing back the recording disk stream in real time. Is that correct?

This morning I played back a portion of the recorded program that had been stuttering while recording and it was fine.

I'm wondering if the stuttering was perhaps only occurring while I was also recording on another tuner. But I believe all tuners are always recording whatever channel they were last tuned to, so maybe something else is going on. I'm going to try and gather more scenarios but this doesn't happen on every recorded show.

Has anyone experienced a similar problem?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Whether Live TV or an actual recording, you are always viewing the data stream off of the hard drive. Your symptoms may point to a pending hard drive failure. If the signal was the problem, the recording would behave identically no many how many times you view the same portion of the recording.

You're certainly not the first person to report stuttering over the years. The most likely culprit is the hard drive. You could also be having other issues with the other hardware in the box. It's tough to know for sure at this point.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

jmbissell said:


> I've started having a strange problem w/ my 3 month-old Roamio Basic. Often when watching a recorded program the audio (mostly) and sometimes the video will stutter.
> 
> I thought perhaps it was an issue w/ the cable feed but last night I switched over to watching the live version of the program I was recording and did not experience the stuttering. I'm assuming that when watching Live I am seeing a passthru of the incoming signal and not actually playing back the recording disk stream in real time. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


I've had mine since release and never encountered an issue - I'd see if HD is the issue (per other post/reply).


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a Roamio Pro that has regularly stuttered since purchase. Was always able to hit the 8-second rewind button and replay (correctly) the video the unit had stuttered over.

Read other posts to say probably hard disk problem -- ran diagnostics, no detected problems.

Finally figured solution to problem I had when I bought a Mini that would never stutter playing back the exact same programs from the Roamio.

It was the microprocessor in the receiver that was not able to keep up. The setup I had was TiVo to receiver hub via HDMI cable and then another HDMI cable from receiver to TV.

Now run HDMI from TiVo directly to TV and a Toslink optical audio cable from TiVo to receiver. No more stuttering. Receiver is only 3 years old and plasma TV 4 years old -- both mid-range models of well respected brand names.

Not saying solution will work for others -- but worth experimenting to eliminate various possible points of failure when testing.


----------



## swillard (May 5, 2014)

I have a brand new Roamio and the audio is also cutting out whenever I fast forward. If I go to another tuner, it's fine. If I reboot, the same show no longer has audio cutting out. I"m wondering if it's because I have a google tv box between the roamio and tv. I will have to try it without the google tv box to see if it stops the audio dropouts.


----------



## Lyme Greene (Mar 14, 2005)

I was having the video issue when transferring or streaming from premiere to roamio and it was worse from pc to roamio. Had to get replacement. This was since software update. I did not have it without the transferring though.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

FYI - In diagnosing if a stuttering, and quality problem is the Tivo or the network, if you rewind the content prior to the when the stuttering, flicker or audio drops and it still occurs at the same place/time then it's a defect in the recording not the network transport. 

I can't say for other cable providers but I have high compression and signal lost with my cable provider, it down right wrong when they claim"HD" crystal clear channels yet in fact my HD content is terrible. I'm on suggesting necessarily such is always the case to blame the cable company but that is what comes to mind at least in my situation.

With that, I'm seeing the same audio drop out too on my Roamios when there is a tuner change, before and after the last update and as mentioned, Toslink optical doesn't appear affected by this but rather audio over HDMI. Doesn't always occur often, just enough to notice. Sometimes the audio drop is short, other times it's more than a second or two, as habit the first thing I do is press the up volume button but that doesn't help of course.


----------

